# Patrick Swayze



## Big Don

September 14, 2009, 8:34 pm            	*Patrick Swayze Dies*

     	By Anita Gates The New York Times
Excerpt:


  Patrick Swayze, the balletically athletic actor who rose to stardom in the films Dirty Dancing and Ghost and whose 20-month battle with advanced pancreatic cancer drew wide attention, died Monday. He was 57.
 His publicist, Annett Wolf, told The Associated Press in Los Angeles that Mr. Swayze died with family at his side.
 Mr. Swayzes cancer was diagnosed in January 2008. Six months after that, he had already outlived his prognosis and was filmed at an airport, smiling at photographers and calling himself, only half-facetiously, a miracle dude. He even went through with plans to star in The Beast, a new drama series for A&E, and filmed a complete season while undergoing treatment. Mr. Swayze insisted on continuing with the series.


----------



## Big Don

He seemed like he'd be fun to hang out with.


----------



## Carol

Nobody puts Baby in a corner.

Sleep well sir :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin

A sadness to see the passing of a man athletically gifted, handsome and intelligent, whose portrayals of a fighter and a lover were a pleasure to behold.  

A lesson to us all that the hand dealt us at the card table that is life can contain both good fortune and bad.


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## MA-Caver

Swayze's battle with cancer was heroic. He refused to let it get him down. His attitude remained upbeat and strong willed in the face of certain death. His interview with Barbara Walters showed the courage that defined the man. 


> http://www.abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=6580801&page=1
> Still, when asked if he was scared, Swayze told Walters, "I don't know. I will be so either truthful or stupid as to say no. But then I immediately, when I say that, I have to say yes, I am."



Love this line: "My bull monitor tolerance level does not exist for me or anybody else!"

He will be missed. 
RIP Pat... Go Wolverines!


----------



## Xue Sheng

.


----------



## searcher

I am at a loss for words to speak on behalf of a true legend and great man.


Keep ther doors wide open for those of us to come.


RIP


----------



## crushing

One of my favorite Swayze moments was with Swayze and Chris Farley on Saturday Night Live as Chippendales Dancers competing for the one remaining position.  It was hillarious!  Maybe they dance together again?


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Omar B

Wow that sucks.


----------



## pstarr

.


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.


----------



## Stac3y

Great horseman.


----------



## Errant108

Patrick Swayze walked into Heaven, and Jeff Healey stopped the band to announce,

"Ladies & gentlemen...the name...is Dalton."


----------



## bluekey88

Road House....one of the greatest movies...evar.

Pain don't hurt.

You'll be missed man.


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## Gordon Nore

Swayze as an actor struck me as someone who had respect for the work. Some of his films were comparatively minor alongside of his touchstone works like Dirty Dancing or Ghost. Didn't matter. He brought everything he had to the table for Roadhouse, Black Dog, or Red Dawn, transforming lesser works into good, memorable films. 

Swayze the person. Strong work ethic. Recovering alcoholic. Married to the same woman for decades.

What's not to like?


----------



## MJS

.


----------



## Errant108

"Pain Don't Hurt"

The Baltimore Zen Center blog has an entry dedicated to Patrick Swayze and his portrayal Dalton in relation to Zen & martial arts.


----------



## Hawke

:asian:


----------



## morph4me

.


----------

